# dressing dogs



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I'm putting myself out there now---please be nice!!!

I am wondering why ladies like to dress their DOGS up in little human clothes? I have for years wondered? These are dogs. Not human little babies. I don't mean jackets/sweaters etc for cold weather. 

They look cute, but I wonder how the dogs feel?? Physchologically (sp) I guess I don't understand the need. (I'm 77)? 

Understand I LOVE my chi's, but have never 'dressed' them up. Thanks for any incites.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never seen dogs dressed in human clothes before. I do however dress MY dogs in DOG clothes. I actually dress one of my dogs on the regular. She actually likes clothes and will help me dress her. My other three are dressed whenever I'm in the mood to have the whole crew dressed. They do not like clothes as much, they do tolerate them however. And they def wear a sweater if we are out during the winter months, and they don't mind that at all. I've learned over the yrs to spend less money on my dogs who'd rather not be dressed. I instead spend the money on my chi who likes it. I spoil my dogs in every way that an owner should, with love, toys, treats, top quality food, lush beds and other accessories, and I take the best of care of them. I personally KNOW they appreciate it. They deserve the best of everything, and if it's within my means, then I shall provide. Myself and significant other love our dogs, they are our children. We don't want human kids. We do everything with them and give everything to them. I often wonder a lot about certain things that other dog owners do too, but I don't speak on it, or judge. To each their own. Oh and I'm 32 😍


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't dress Pablo only when its cool and he will wear a jumper but I do stay in Scotland so its freezing pretty much daily apart from this insane heatwave we are having right now.
I do though think its quite cute seeing pups dressed, if the dogs fine with it then I see no issue! Its just harmless fun. 
Some dogs really enjoy it, my aunties dogs love putting on clothes they're collies and will bring out jumpers tshirts etc to be put on, with chi's they're always cold unless you stay in a really toasty climate so instead of putting boring old jumpers on them some love to bling them up!
If its no interfering with the dog running about or going to the bathroom then its all good. 
I always smile when I see some of the ladies dressing their gorgeous doggies up makes me happy, and you know chi's they aim to please all the time.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I couldn't have said it better than Meoshia's did. I feel and do the same for my two as she does for her four. 

I have one that also likes to be dressed during all times of the year and even gets cold in the house during the summer because of the air conditioning and ceiling fans on. She will shiver/shake when she is not dressed and look for blankets to go under. I also have one that doesn't appear to like it so much but will co-operate when I do feel like dressing him or the weather calls for him to have something on, so I don't dress him that often.

I definitely don't have to have as much dog clothes as I do or even buy the brands I do. That part of it is for me and not my dog. That is completely up to the individual there and I would never look down on or think badly of someone that doesn't or couldn't and if it came to me making a choice of dog clothes or health, nutrition, or any other daily well being for us, the animals or my daughter, then the dog clothes purchases would stop.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't dress mine,only winter coats.Think in UK it's not the thing we do here much.But i have seen a lot of dresses etc creeping into out pet supermarkets lately


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My two chis is 50/50 on if they wear clothes or not. Both like clothes so not an issue. They have more winter wear than anything as BG gets cold very easy and begs for an extra layer. I will also dress them for a holiday take a few holiday photos, football for football fans, and sometimes when we go out but always just for fun. I do put them in costumes for trick or treaters and it has helped some kids overcome their fear of dogs. If BG has on a dress and she likes it she prances more, if she doesn't want to wear something she pouts. She tells me what she likes and what is a No. Sonny loves any and all clothing. It depends on what they want that day, the weather and what we are doing.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I love clothes! During the summers here it gets super hot and so Doug doesn't wear any, but from the time it cools in the fall to late spring he HAS to have clothes, even indoors, and in the spring his allergies go nuts so light shirts help keep the pollen off his skin. So he has a huge wardrobe of cute little outfits to wear that keep him comfortable and happy. 

He likes to be dressed- I'd not do it if he didn't, except as needed, but he does love it and need it so he has a ton of clothes. I'm 20.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am with Susan, i prefer my dogs as nature intended, ie naked lol. I don't like to cover their fur, i prefer to be able to stroke them. I have a couple who need to wear clothes in winter, and i suppose the dog doesn't care if it is a plain coat or a fancy sweater/dress/dinosaur costume, as long as they are comfy and warm.
What does irk me though, is putting clothes on purely for 'fashion' when it is hot. I don't like to see dogs wearing clothes that are panting and obviously hot, especially coated breeds. For me, the dogs comfort has to be paramount.

I never dressed my human baby as a fashion accessory either though. She wore practical and comfortable clothes when she was little, and as soon as she was old enough to choose her own outfits (around 18 months) she did, and it was definitely not what i would have chosen lol. (She loved pink and frilly, she chose far more feminine clothes than i would have)


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Our one dog loves to wear clothes. It seems like she thinks they're a kind of security blanket that protects her. She always gets excited when she gets new clothes, and whenever we put clothes on other dogs she starts begging for her own.

Cuddles likes clothes, but most of the time she is naked. I usually save her clothes, until it gets cold out. I don't think there's anything wrong with letting a dog wear clothes in the fall/winter that look good on them, even if it is a dress. She does seem to like dressing up, and she knows how to take her sweaters off if she wants.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with what some said about it just being harmless fun. I don't personally dress my chis much (mostly during winter when it's cold), but I think it's cute and I don't see a problem with it if the dogs don't mind and are comfortable. They tend to make it obvious when they don't like clothes. If dogs have been used to wearing clothes since they were puppies, I'm sure it's just a normal part of life for them and it doesn't affect them psychologically. I also think that people treat their dogs more like children than before these days so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug was terribly abused so probably never wore them as a pup, but my theory is they make him feel protected and loved by me, and he loves to be doted upon- so I think that's why he likes them so much. He certainly doesn't mind.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks so much for the explanations ladies! I am not trying to be negative, just trying to understand the need for dressing dogs. They certainly look happy, and that's the thing to remember.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't understand it (beyond coats) until I got a chihuahua, and having one with special needs regarding pollens makes it even more so. 

Of course, if you asked me when I was younger if I ever would own a chi I would have laughed in your face, so ah well!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I've always dressed mine up. Especially for events etc. I had someone make then hand made prom dresses for my 21st birthday. I think they look cute in them. Mine don't wear them in the heat though


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> I didn't understand it (beyond coats) until I got a chihuahua, and having one with special needs regarding pollens makes it even more so.
> 
> Of course, if you asked me when I was younger if I ever would own a chi I would have laughed in your face, so ah well!!


I am right there with you! If you would have asked me if I would have ever owned a chi I would have laughed at you too!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

my 2 like to go NEKKID :nshocked2: ...... 'cept in the Winter then they tolerate a jacket or coat, if they must, but would much rather be tucked inside MY coat as I am wearing it.....




.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's an extension of giving them the best life you can and another way to fuss over them and make them feel special. My guys wear jumpers and coats but it's too warm during a lot of the year for anything else. I work as a Trainer for Behaviour Vets and much of my job revolves around observing and reporting body language. What I love about most of the dogs that get dressed in what one might call fashion wear on this forum is that they all look so happy and comfortable. I also often read things like 'she'd had enough so we'll try the rest of the clothes on tomorrow'. I love the care and respect that everyone shows for their dogs on this forum. The dogs here are so very lucky nekkid or clothed.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I think it's an extension of giving them the best life you can and another way to fuss over them and make them feel special. My guys wear jumpers and coats but it's too warm during a lot of the year for anything else. I work as a Trainer for Behaviour Vets and much of my job revolves around observing and reporting body language. What I love about most of the dogs that get dressed in what one might call fashion wear on this forum is that they all look so happy and comfortable. I also often read things like 'she'd had enough so we'll try the rest of the clothes on tomorrow'. I love the care and respect that everyone shows for their dogs on this forum. The dogs here are so very lucky nekkid or clothed.



Thank you so much for everything you said and acknowledging what we do this purely out of love for our dogs. I've definitely said and have heard Elaina say all the time that her dog has had enough of trying clothes on and will try again later. As someone said, a dog who's been dressed since a young pup doesn't know any better and they're used to it. And to some judgmental people who see it as ridiculous, should know that there are some dogs ( not just chi's ) who actually like clothes. For me I don't feel it is a 'Need' as someone said earlier. It is more of a hobby I enjoy and am lucky to have dogs who enjoy it too. As they are an extension of ME. Oh and I'd like to add, that I am a fashionable person lol, as some of you have seen in my posts, so it's only right that I choose fashionable clothes for my dogs. Otherwise what is the point? I do not view my dogs as a fashion accessory though. I view them as my family, as no amount of clothes in the world can give me the satisfaction, love and loyalty that they give me.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I've tried to dress Corona, but I think she looks so silly in clothes! Well, in dresses anyway! She has sweaters and jackets for the cold. I am still thinking it's because of her shape, that she has to wear extra smells because she is so tiny, yet she is very long and so the dresses are just so short on her. Funny this topic came up as I put a cute little fluffy dress on her yesterday because it was my son's birthday and ended up taking it off as I couldn't handle how silly she looked! Some of you alls chis look darling in clothes, but I def prefer Rona nakey!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with you there Meoshia, people often assume the dogs are being forced to wear the clothes, when nothing is further from the truth. if a dog truly hates clothes, it will take them off! Mouse will ask for clothes to be put on when the temperature drops, but if she gets hot overnight we find her naked in the morning.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine are almost always naked in the house, unless it is winter time and they seem cold. Beverly loves wearing clothes. She sticker her head into them herself. My dogs are my little babies. I am not ready for kids yet, and these dogs are me and my husband's everything. Some think I am crazy for pushing my little dogs in a stroller and dressing them. Like others have said, my dogs deserve the best I can possibly give them. Beverly has a collapsing trachea and tires very easily, and Bentley's little short legs are not yet ready for long walks They adore getting to ride in their stroller. They run and try to climb in themselves! Bentley has even almost climbed into the basket on the bottom because he is so excited. I would literally give my dogs anything they wanted. And they want clothes!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I never intended to dress my chi when I was waiting to find one. Then, the first weekend we had him we went camping and he FROZE, well, almost. He WANTS to wear clothes when it is cold. He will try to dress himself by poking his head inside his little shirt. He will carry them in his mouth, too. Last week, he was naked but found one of his sister's shirts (she's tiny and gets very cold in the AC). He tried to put it on. It's my opinion that lots of chis who shiver need clothes! When mine shiver I dress them and the shivering stops. Since chis love soft things, I think they like the feel of soft fabric on their bellies, too.


----------

